# What makes a Papi-YAWN?



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

An idiot & a camera!! ~ LOL! I was practicing that "rapid release" shutter option earlier, &, thought these were neat enough to share. My little girl was NOT impressed...literally! 

Yawn 1:


















Yawn 2:

























Yawn 3:

































&, I just thought this one of her was simple & pretty:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She is too too pretty. I want another tri so badly!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Laur!...What ever happened to the little sable gal you guys were thinking over?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I decided it wasn't the time and she wasn't the right dog. I want my next pap to be show quality and she wasn't.

She's still sooo cute, it's hard to say no.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I love how the inside of her ears is a different color than the outside. Tricolor Paps are so pretty!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been dying to ask about her! Was waiting for a "Welcome _____" such thread out of you EVERY DAY! *winks* (secretly, we ALL are waiting for the day you DO get your future puppy)!!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Pai said:


> I love how the inside of her ears is a different color than the outside. Tricolor Paps are so pretty!


Hey Pai! You just made me giggle....shes a "quatro"-colored pap


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

yappypappymom said:


> I have been dying to ask about her! Was waiting for a "Welcome _____" such thread out of you EVERY DAY! *winks* (secretly, we ALL are waiting for the day you DO get your future puppy)!!


Aww, I'm sorry.  I did a lot of thinking on it and it just wasn't good timing. Hopefully once I graduate I can get a puppy in a year or so. 

Your tri girl really makes me want another tri! Especially a traditional tri, unlike Mia. I love them both though. Tricolor is my favorite color in any breed.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Your tri girl really makes me want another tri! Especially a traditional tri, unlike Mia. I love them both though. Tricolor is my favorite color in any breed.


I picture you w/a 'lene.  *heart swoons*


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Those pictures are so cute. And I really think yawns are contagious, I yawned too!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

yappypappymom said:


> I picture you w/a 'lene.  *heart swoons*


Oh I would LOVE one. They're just so hard to find, especially a good one.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahaha, she looks like such a wild child!! Is her fringe curly???


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

She's so adorable! Looks like she's going to have very nice fringing! How old is she now?

@lucidity, Nia used to have curly fringes too. They usually grow out of it.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Lu-its not so much as "curly",...its more like "KINKY" LOL..no matter what the comb decides, within seconds, its magically back into its original pattern...of kink! I suppose that SOMEDAY, it will eventually thicken up, & may *fingers crossed* get some weight to it, &, it will work itself out THAT way...like Michiyo said...it could fix itself *I hope*...its still too early though..shes now 6 mo's, so, we have a loooonnnnggg road ahead of getting her hair sorted.
Speaking of paps...whats Mr. Cadence been up to lately? hummmm??? *hint-hint*


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

These pictures are making ME yawn, lol! She's adorable


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Nargle said:


> These pictures are making ME yawn, lol! She's adorable


Well, if you were closer to me, I could put you right to sleep!! All you would have to do is just sit there....do nothing..let me take pics of you too, &, I think that there is something in the shutter-sound that would have you sleeping like a babe in 5 minutes flat!...PS-Disney channel ran a special of the Pixar clips combined over the weekend...did you get to see any of it? It was right up your alley, &, after watching it w/my daughter(on DDR),..I got to thinking about you, & if you had seen it or not? (I remember you are a fan of Pixar too)


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> Lu-its not so much as "curly",...its more like "KINKY" LOL..no matter what the comb decides, within seconds, its magically back into its original pattern...of kink! I suppose that SOMEDAY, it will eventually thicken up, & may *fingers crossed* get some weight to it, &, it will work itself out THAT way...like Michiyo said...it could fix itself *I hope*...its still too early though..shes now 6 mo's, so, we have a loooonnnnggg road ahead of getting her hair sorted.
> Speaking of paps...whats Mr. Cadence been up to lately? hummmm??? *hint-hint*


Haha, I know what it feels like! Fringe just takes foreeeverrrr to grow. -_-

And lol, sorry! I know, I've been lazy lately... haven't taken any photos of Cadence in a while. Been so busy with work that all I feel like doing when I get home is watch TV and sleep! Lol. I promise I'll have some photos soon


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

lucidity said:


> I promise I'll have some photos soon


AH-HA!! We have it as proof now!! Go, dust-off that fantastic camera, & give us Cadence "fans" what we have been PATIENTLY been waiting for!! *hes kinda "our boy too" ya know!!*


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Oh I just ADORE her. I haven't seen enough pictures of your little one. She's at my favorite stage, lol. This is my favorite










OOOooooooooooooooooo I wanna squish her and hug her and kiss her. She's so adorable.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

*Dies from cuteness overload*

You seriously had me yawning though. That is one tired puppy you have there.


----------



## Aero (Jun 24, 2010)

Awww, what a cutie! She is gorgeous!


----------

